# Dash availability question..



## mytmouz (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone know of a source for a 1966 GTO non air dash frame? I pulled the gauge set up out to work on that part, and the framework behind it is pretty much non existent...

I did the newb thing and did a forum search, and also I am in the process of checking with the vendors listed on here, just trying to speed up the process....


----------

